# Exumas



## aage (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello,

I always wanted to sail in the Bahamas. Now, I found a single boat charter company there: 
Bahamas Out Island Sailing official website

The page sounds fine, but does anybody know this chap? I asked about references/comments of earlier charterers. This was not answered.

Any comments?
Aage


----------

